# Bonne Idée...Mauvaise Idée...



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Juin 2011)

Bonne Idée :
Fêter le départ d'un collègue au resto

Mauvaise Idée :
Ecouter le Best Of de Radiohead pendant la digestion, ca endort...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

Bonne idée :
Sortir son APN et se balader par ce beau temps 

Mauvaise idée :
Rester à la maison derrière son Mac par ce beau temps :love:


----------



## Madalvée (24 Juin 2011)

Bonne idée : retrouver sa carte d'identité dans sa maison de campagne

Mauvaise idée : se l'envoyer à son domicile en recommandé


----------



## collodion (24 Juin 2011)

bonne idée : trier ses papiers.mauvaise idée : le faire trop vite...

(impossible d'aller à la ligne quand on poste de NNW...)


----------



## gKatarn (25 Juin 2011)

Bonne Idée :
* gKatarn fout une paire de baffes à petit_louis

Mauvaise Idée :
* petit_louis fout une paire de baffes à gKatarn


----------



## drs (26 Juin 2011)

Bonne idée: aller se coucher quand on est fatigué

Mauvaise idée: trainer jusqu'à pas d'heure sur macgé, et se farcir les 3 mômes le lendemain (qui eux ont bien dormi et sont en pleine forme)


----------



## drake94 (26 Juin 2011)

Bonne idée : Faire preuve d'ouverture d'esprit en acceptant enfin de regarder "Lost"

Mauvaise idée : Tenter de comprendre la 6ème saison


----------



## Nephou (26 Juin 2011)

drs a dit:


> Bonne idée: aller se coucher quand on est fatigué
> 
> Mauvaise idée: trainer jusqu'à pas d'heure sur macgé, et se farcir les 3 mômes le lendemain (qui eux ont bien dormi et sont en pleine forme)



Bonne idée : avoir des enfants !

Mauvaise idée: avoir des enfants ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Juin 2011)

Bonne Idée : 
Commencer sa journée par un bon kawa

Mauvaise Idée : 
Parler à son chef avec une haleine de coyote !


----------



## RKei (27 Juin 2011)

bonne idée : se préparer un gros et succulent sandwich à manger au travail.

mauvaise idée : l'oublier à la maison...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Juin 2011)

Bonne Idée : 
faire les Soldes 

Mauvaise Idée : 
acheter du Noir en été


----------



## Arlequin (28 Juin 2011)

Mauvaise idée: 
écrire "acheter du noir en été"

Bonne idée: 
écrire: " engager de la main d&#8217;&#339;uvre d'origine africaine"


----------



## Fìx (28 Juin 2011)

Bonne idée : participer à un barbecue de fin de saison au boulot

Mauvaise idée : boire à en devenir ridicule devant les patrons et tout le personnel

Autre mauvaise idée : ouvrir le frigo du boulot le lendemain midi et finir les restes (y compris liquides 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Juin 2011)

Bonne idée :
Nous distraire avec son Malheur

Mauvaise Idée :
Ne pas présenter de preuves (photos, vidéos...)


----------



## JaiLaTine (1 Juillet 2011)

Bonne idée : Boire l'apéro avec ce beau temps 

Mauvaise idée : Boire le verre de trop ( pour savoir si il est de trop encore faut-il l'avoir bu )


----------



## da capo (1 Juillet 2011)

C'était une bonne idée avant,
c'est devenu une mauvaise idée après.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonne Idée :
Profiter de Paris en été.

Mauvaise Idée :
Remplacer les parisiens par des touristes.


----------



## LeProf (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonne idée: Ne pas avoir de mauvaises idées.

Mauvaise idée: Avoir une fausse bonne idée.


----------



## r.master (12 Juillet 2011)

bonne idée : de paramètre un réseau wifi quand on débute sur mac 

mauvaise idée : de baisser les bras et de retourner sur windows


----------



## TiteLine (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonne idée : ce topic

Mauvaise idée : y répondre alors qu'on n'a pas d'idée


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2011)

bonne idée : venir poster sur la Terrasse du Bar
mauvais idée : ne pas lire la Licence IV avant


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2011)

bonne idée : faire caca
mauvais idée : ne pas le faire


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juillet 2011)

Bonne idée : 
internet

Mauvaise Idée :
internet pour tous

Merci PoorMonsteR


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2011)

Bonne idée :
Lire les posts de MacGe.

Mauvaise idée :
Les lire trop attentivement :


petit_louis a dit:


> Bonne idée :
> internet
> 
> Mauvaise Idée :
> *interet* pour tous


----------



## LeProf (14 Juillet 2011)

Bonne idée: faire un tour au bar.

Mauvaise idée: devenir accro du bar


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> (...) Merci PoorMonsteR




_____

Bonne idée :
vouloir manger des fraises.

Mauvaise idée :
regarder le prix au kilo.


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Juillet 2011)

Bonne idée : foutre des baffes à petit Louis   Mauvaise idée : laisser petit Louis trainer dans les sujets


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (19 Juillet 2011)

Bonne Idée :
Moi

Mauvaise Idée :
les Autres


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (1 Août 2011)

Bonne Idée :
un bon restaurant

Mauvaise Idée :
les serveurs qui s'enguelent avec le cuistot


----------



## gKatarn (6 Août 2011)

Bonne Idée : partir en vacances

Mauvaise Idée : revenir de vacances


----------



## lyrix (6 Août 2011)

Bonne idée: Trouver quoi dire dans 5 messages pour créer un nouveau sujet
Mauvaise idée: Fermer mon Mac et oublier le problème


----------



## macinside (6 Août 2011)

bonne idée : changer de boulot
mauvaise idée : changer de boulot 

:rateau:


----------

